

IPhone fails to gain market share in China - bproper
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-11/iphone-fails-to-gain-china-share-as-samsung-lead-triples-tech.html

======
coryl
Anyone who knows anything about the way mobile phone distribution works will
know that this doesn't matter. Android will capture at least 50% of the mobile
market in the coming years, but Apple and the iPhone will capture the majority
of the profits.

~~~
nonsequ
Would you (or anybody else who's deep in this) mind expanding? Does it have
something to do with carrier subsidies?

------
mikhuang
If not marketshare, it certainly has mindshare. I just returned from China and
if you're in any of the major cities, you'll see iPhones everywhere, on the
bus, subway, restaurants, etc. And if you're buying phone accessories, iPhone
cases dominate.

